# Starter removal. Lift the engine? Really?



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

Morning all. First tractor and first post. I have a Craftsman II 917.254410 with an 18hp Briggs "hemi". The pinion gear on the starter is completely stripped out. Flywheel looks perfect.

This is the engine with the rear facing flywheel and the starter tucked neatly into the frame area. Ive got the flywheel cover and pulley assembly removed and pulled out of the way. I've got the bolts out of the starter but it just seems like it is tucked into a pocket and it wont come out unless I lift the whole motor a bit.

Also, the motor mount bolts and nuts are tucked away inside the frame area so they're a pain to get to. Am I missing something or do i have to be a contortionist to get these motor mount bolts out and is that the only way to pull this starter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know, but it sure looks like you need to lift the engine slightly. Hopefully one of the garden tractor guru's will stop in and offer some insight.


----------



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I don't know, but it sure looks like you need to lift the engine slightly. Hopefully one of the garden tractor guru's will stop in and offer some insight.


I just pulled the easier 4 bolts that are attached to the big plate that the motor is mounted to....and there isnt enough clearance! Lol! Ugh!


----------



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

eavedesian said:


> I just pulled the easier 4 bolts that are attached to the big plate that the motor is mounted to....and there isnt enough clearance! Lol! Ugh!


Yep! Had to lift the engine....ugh now to put everything back....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

did you give the starter a service while you had it removed, lube bushes and check the brushes and commutator for wear ?.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

And clean the carbon dust out of it!


----------

